# Help Dewinterizing Hot Water Heater!!



## albertaoutbacker (Mar 5, 2007)

hey all you knowledgeable folks I need some help. Brand new outback 31rqs, just dewinterized yesterday and cannot get the hot water heater to work on electric. Flipped the breaker off and on a few times to no availle. Works on gas no problem. Help me please!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Not to sound like a bug, but how do you know the electric element isn't working? does the light on the switch come on? It does take a while for the electric side to heat up the water. I will often flip both the electric and gas switches on to recover the heat quicker while camping. Just need to fill in the blanks a little...


----------



## albertaoutbacker (Mar 5, 2007)

no worries crisis averted, I was just not giving it long enough to heat up!!! I thought that it would be way quicker than it was!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

albertaoutbacker said:


> no worries crisis averted, I was just not giving it long enough to heat up!!! I thought that it would be way quicker than it was!!


 Ha! and to think there was a problem with the Rolling Suite! Glad it worked out! And i too use both gas and electric when we have more than a few of us camping. It sure helps reheat the tank quick! The electric heater does take longer, I think even requires more energy than using propane!?







But what matters is its working for you!

Eric


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I did that last year thought it was bad, bought a new element and just before replacing realized I never turned on the house breaker.....


----------

